
Army: Manning Snuck ‘Data-Mining’ Software Onto Secret Network - lotusleaf1987
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/04/manning-data-mining/
======
rhizome
Wired is so mobbed up in this story, but suffice it to say that I'm not sure
it's "sneaking" when the network has no security. I wouldn't expect Wired to
comment on that part, though.

